# Lowest price for power tec propellers



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

What dealer do u use to buy power tec propellers?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> What dealer do u use to buy power tec propellers?


I've bought a couple PTR props from American Boat,

The PTR 4 blade I just bought wasn't ported like the description indicated, but I'm actually ok with that.

http://www.americanboatpropeller.com/index.php?rt=product/product&product_id=2387\

http://www.americanboatpropeller.com/index.php?rt=product/product&product_id=2448

and a couple SCD props from Delta Propeller

https://www.deltaprop.com/shopexd.asp?id=1730


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I went through Propgods just so Ken would help me out with selection.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

I just bought a spare 4 blade PT from Dans Props. Good price and fast shipping. 

https://dansdiscountprops.com/BuyNow/Powertech.cfm


----------

